# Who's up for a trading fourum?



## Raptor

Shipping corals are relitively easy, and i can put together a shipping faq for them.
usps prority mail wil work. They will last 2-3 days shipping easy, And cheap. I just got some frags sent from cali for 9 bux.

Edit: Right here of course on p futry.


----------



## -=BOB=-

however I'm bit to faar...









got turbo floater 1000 multy for you too....


















excuse the mess


----------



## Innes

not sure if this is for buy & sell or suggestions









doesn't belong here though


----------



## Raptor

I guess in suggestions, But i wanted to gauge an interest first. No need to have something if its collectin dust.


----------



## Innes

Raptor said:


> I guess in suggestions, But i wanted to gauge an interest first. No need to have something if its collectin dust.


huh?

oh and go for the FAQ







if you write that I'll add it to the non-piranha info center (assuming it is not posted in this forum where I lost my powers







)


----------



## Death in #'s

Raptor said:


> Shipping corals are relitively easy, and i can put together a shipping faq for them.
> usps prority mail wil work. They will last 2-3 days shipping easy, And cheap. I just got some frags sent from cali for 9 bux.
> 
> Edit: Right here of course on p futry.


 trading forum is a good idea
but there isent that many members here with sw tanks
and even the ones that do dont have that much corals


----------



## Raptor

I think it would draw more outside interest to our sw fourum. Let me tell you in the sw sites, The trading is their bread and butter. But like #'s said, Not too many have that many corals yet here.It is something to think about as this fourum spreads, And gains some reefers.

I am working on getting some frags of kenya trees, A few different colors of rare zoanthids, Pulsing xenia, Plate corals, Coralmorphians, Shrooms, And soon some hard corals. Corals grow fast, And always need to be trimmed.


----------



## Innes

we are thinking about how to attract more non-piranha members - this includes marine people


----------



## Fallenangel0210

I like the idea. there is such a variety of different corals available in different locations, and i'd always be up for some trades


----------



## thePACK

Innes said:


> we are thinking about how to attract more non-piranha members - this includes marine people


 i think i love you innes









unfornately i don;t get coral..maybe in the near future a nano-cube might come to be..but i'm all for it..


----------



## acestro

I'm altogether excited and confused at the same time.









Are you talking about trading frags of coral? I have enough mushrooms, zooanthellae, colt coral, etc. that I could see me being able to contribute eventually.


----------



## Raptor

Yes frags of coral. Maybe a faq on fragging will be needed.


----------



## acestro

I think a pinned topic on fragging is a good idea, I know it's not as simple as some would think. Colt corals have a hydraulic type set-up where you can't cut them like you could, say, a leather coral. Start the thread and I'll pin it when we get it full of info. I think trading coral fragments is good for a whole lot of reasons.


----------



## Raptor

acestro said:


> I think a pinned topic on fragging is a good idea, I know it's not as simple as some would think. Colt corals have a hydraulic type set-up where you can't cut them like you could, say, a leather coral. Start the thread and I'll pin it when we get it full of info. I think trading coral fragments is good for a whole lot of reasons.


 Will do, Well i think that trading coral frags is a good thing. I am still waiting for my blue zoanthids the spread out. They grow like rhom's, and the others zoanthids grow like pacu's. I will have quite a bit of umbrella pulsing xenia's soon.
I am gonna frag some stuff next week, And take pics of the steps, and progress.
Pictures are worth a thousand words.


----------



## Raptor

Anybody else that has fragged corals can chime in too. Hint hint


----------



## Andrew

I am always up for trading corals. But, at the moment, I don't have anything to frag.
I will have some green hydnophora in a couple months though.


----------



## acestro

Raptor said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a pinned topic on fragging is a good idea, I know it's not as simple as some would think. Colt corals have a hydraulic type set-up where you can't cut them like you could, say, a leather coral. Start the thread and I'll pin it when we get it full of info. I think trading coral fragments is good for a whole lot of reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Will do, Well i think that trading coral frags is a good thing. I am still waiting for my blue zoanthids the spread out. They grow like rhom's, and the others zoanthids grow like pacu's. I will have quite a bit of umbrella pulsing xenia's soon.
> I am gonna frag some stuff next week, And take pics of the steps, and progress.
> Pictures are worth a thousand words.
Click to expand...

 I look forward to it.

Ah that was you with the blue zooanthellae, excellent, keep them growing. I'll definitely trade for them. I have a couple shrooms and used to have some Xenia spreading but the stupid maroon clown slowed that down! I've got a couple of colt coral frags as well.

I'll get my crap together and get pics of all my stuff up. It's only a 30, but there'll be stuff to spare.


----------



## garybusey

Raptor said:


> Anybody else that has fragged corals can chime in too. Hint hint


 OK I suck, What does That mean? I have Some Corals! But I don't get fraggin....


----------



## Raptor

Fragment of the mother coral. Fragging is to make many out of one.


----------



## khuzhong

im up for it.. there's a reefer club in my town that does this.. actually some guys are willing to give away free corals..


----------



## acestro

The way reef tanks oughtta be!

Now if I can only find away around the expensive lighting...


----------



## khuzhong

acestro said:


> The way reef tanks oughtta be!
> 
> Now if I can only find away around the expensive lighting...


 set the tank up outside.. ahhaha.


----------



## acestro

I've actually known people who've done that! But it was in Malaysia.


----------

